# Advice on Giant Centipede



## Selenops (Aug 25, 2007)

I have been running the rounds through various online dealer sites and may purchase a Giant Centipede and have come down to either buying a Haitian Giant Centipede (S. alternans) which appears to be a phenomenal buy for the buck or one of the many colorful forms of S. subspinipes. Botar's website has some of the most stunning invert photos around and I am personally favoring S. alternans. Is there anything I should know to encourage me or persuade me otherwise?


----------



## Pulk (Aug 25, 2007)

i have no experience with either species, but i've read that S. alternans burrow even more than other pedes.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 25, 2007)

Pulk said:


> i have no experience with either species, but i've read that S. alternans burrow even more than other pedes.


That can a very important determining factor, I've kept the purple Vietnamese and other common S. subspinipes colorations and they were quite active most nights of the week. I do enjoy and keep Asian tarantulas but yeah I'd like to have an active above terra centipede yet I might not dislike a contrary species, hard to say.

Pet holes can be a bummer though alas where is the show.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a big _S. alternans_ and man, you cannot possibly be disappointed with this pede.  First & foremost, it makes my of-equal-length _S. subspinipes_ look puny by comparison.  The alternans is a big thick beast, everything about it is large. (In fact, it's my largest animal atm )  It used to bury itself for weeks/months at a time, emerging only when hungry, but the last few months have seen it topside about half the time.  It even molted on the surface.   I wouldn't call it "active" as it really doesn't move around too much, but it's certainly visible.  I will be sad as hell when this pede passes away and really hope there are some CB available in Canada by that time.  My highest recommendation.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll admit the alternans near impossible to put down for beauty and size, love the tergite contrasts. And the legs and antenna are absolutely stunning. 

I am also checking out that Indonesian Black-Tipped pede I love pedes that have the dark bodies where their legs and lungs are located (sorry, my technical jargon is not technical frankly because my scientific books are buried in the garage and I am not googling all day either).

Both selections have their pros and cons, subspinipes will run track all night long for many-a-days in captive care to the owner's delight but in everything else H alternans is pretty much a perfect pede IMO.

It's going to take some thought however I am leery about having nothing to observe but substrate and decor over too long of a period. But on the other hand I have had subspinipes disappear under the substrate for a month at a time and what I cared for back then may not apply to what species are available now either.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 26, 2007)

I advise you to purchase numerous pedes of varying species.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 26, 2007)

maxident213 said:


> I advise you to purchase numerous pedes of varying species.


An act that is very easy to perform, I suffer compulsive hand jerks towards wallets and phones.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 26, 2007)

Selenops said:


> An act that is very easy to perform, I suffer compulsive hand jerks towards wallets and phones.


We share a common affliction.  Damn credit cards anyway.  :wall:


----------



## Selenops (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a disease!

I have emailed a few inquiries on various pedes and literally hanging on chewing my fingernails to the bone but some won't be answered til tomorrow. 

Has anyone raised any Malaysian Giant pedelings?


----------



## Selenops (Aug 30, 2007)

*bump*

I am still window shopping, of the choices currently available torn between S. alternans, Indo Black Tips, Cherry Legs, and Thai/Malaysian Giants.

Every dealer has stated the latter is a known 10"+ giant they're selling'em at half that size or subadult. But I love the heavy body though I think the three others have it beat in coloration well at least by the internet pics.

And the child in me deeply desires a 42 legged "apex invert" train of destruction.  

ATM, I might be only considering two giant centipede additions to my invert collection. Or should I hold out and see what lies behind curtain number 2 next month?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2007)

Not sure what color morphs all the common names are referring to exactly anymore.  But I'm thinking the Malaysian Cherry-red is the same as the Malaysian Giant?


----------



## Selenops (Aug 30, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Not sure what color morphs all the common names are referring to exactly anymore.  But I'm thinking the Malaysian Cherry-red is the same as the Malaysian Giant?


Yeah, what is this Chinese Giant Red? 

And the Vietnamese Giant Red?

I don't enjoy the sudden influx of common names. No, the particular Malaysian I am referring is off the top of my head on Botar's site under Thai Giant and at Krazy8s I believe under Malaysian Giant. It looks mahogany or olive color, very heavy bodied with red-tipped yellow leggs.


----------



## echostatic (Sep 5, 2007)

i got a little one from botar, as he called it a "malaysian cherry leg" and it looks beautiful. its a cherry red except for its head which is a shiny blue color. its stunning when i can see it... i havent seen it for the past week :/ but thats what i get for putting it in a 20g long >.>


----------



## Selenops (Sep 5, 2007)

echostatic said:


> i got a little one from botar, as he called it a "malaysian cherry leg" and it looks beautiful. its a cherry red except for its head which is a shiny blue color. its stunning when i can see it... i havent seen it for the past week :/ but thats what i get for putting it in a 20g long >.>


You might like to very gently dig it up and put in a deli cup until it's at 3" or 4" in length. 20g is even large for a 10" centipede.


----------



## echostatic (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah right after i put it in and it took off down a hole i realized... mabye i shouldntve done that x.x live and learn... i just might do that.


----------



## echostatic (Sep 5, 2007)

well, after 20 minutes of chasing and a close call, its in something better. phew...


----------



## Selenops (Sep 6, 2007)

echostatic said:


> well, after 20 minutes of chasing and a close call, its in something better. phew...


That's good! 

The pede forum has become too slow for my tastes. Okay I have some pedes coming in Tuesday. But I am still looking for more and deciding between S alternans, Indo Black Tipped, S heros castaneiceps, S heros heros, and the classic Purple Beast (Vietnamese Giant Centipede).

Of these I have had S hero castaneiceps and the classic Vietnamese Giant Centipede before. Most popular choice probably be S heros heros for it's rarity.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 11, 2007)

I am currently baking playsand, but here is what I have arriving in today ...

1 S h. castaneiceps (subadult)

1 Sinai Desert Centipede (adult)

1 Thai Giant Centipede (S subspinipes possibly gravid)


----------



## Arachnoporium (Sep 12, 2007)

I keep the Thai Giants on the moist side.  Always clean standing water as they come from a very humid environment ... as nasty as they are when you open the enclosure - they don't topple the water dish as soon as you turn your back like some others.  I keep them on 90/10 peat/vermiculite.  

Keep in mind the "Sinai Colored Centipede" or 'Sinai Desert Pede' which I named myself as I couldn't find any like photos or information other than the area in which it was collected - the Sinai Desert - you got the second to last - the other is about 2" - as well as a new batch in quarantine - so I do not include them as they must become well established first.  I kept the one I sent you has in a peat/sand 50/50 with a very gentle mist (as I readily moisten the substrate of others) once per week - always clean standing water in a ceramic dish as not to be toppled.  As they are a Chilopoda species from an area where it rarely rains; I have kept these dryer than US desert species - I think they are by far the most aesthetically appealing - and all tolerated my humidity experimentation - no captive deaths.

Here is the a link in regards to the climate:
http://www.atlapedia.com/online/countries/egypt.htm

This is the only Chilopod I have kept, which thrives in a dry 50% sand substrate.  Always keep your eyes open - it had always been extremely hyper active at the slightest disturbance.  If it shows any signs of lethargy, then this is probably a sign that the moisture needs to be fluctuated one way or another.  * This is based on my personal experience.  If someone else has kept this centipede they may have good advice.  I am not a centipede expert.  and operate on trial/error and any information I can absorb.  If you can post a pic - as it is now yours and not mine, perhaps it will be recognized.  Here is the photo I took of it.

This photo is a temporary enclosure when it first arrived - notice no sand or ceramic dish.  If there were only 36 hours in a day I would have taken more photos.  I will try send or post some more when I take them.







This is a close up (with my awful camera) of the Thai Giant.









Selenops said:


> I am currently baking playsand, but here is what I have arriving in today ...
> 
> 1 S h. castaneiceps (subadult)
> 
> ...


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Jason, thanks for the info!

I will try and get a pic of the pede up soon. I placed it on 2" of 50/50 sand/coconut coir, waterdish, and small malpani wood decor in the center. Abit on the moist side both substrates complimenting each other and creating some consistancy. I took a nap after last night's mountain dew sleep deprivation and checked on the Sinai Desert Centipede and found it had created three burrows quite intricate looking with several entrances spaced apart covering half the cage floor.

I definitely would be interested in acquiring one or two more of these centipedes from you, the markings are fantastic and beautiful. Not really stripped but what can be described as "eye marks" down the dorsal of the tergites. Very active and unique. One of my personal favs in my collection.


----------



## thedude (Sep 12, 2007)

ive got 2 morphs of S. subspinipes.  the chinese red head and the vietnamese, there great,fast,pyschotic and easy to care for... my big vietnamese took on a hopper mouse... cought one in mid jump


----------



## Arachnoporium (Sep 12, 2007)

Thou shall not speak of buying or selling - as this is a Q/A thread.  

If you come upon any information or photos regarding the 'Sinai Colored' or 'Sinai Desert' ; we can take a poll on names if none have seen these before.  I have gone through every image on every search engine possible.  Nothing.  They are very easy to care for - please post your experiences.



Selenops said:


> Hey Jason, thanks for the info!
> 
> I will try and get a pic of the pede up soon. I placed it on 2" of 50/50 sand/coconut coir, waterdish, and small malpani wood decor in the center. Abit on the moist side both substrates complimenting each other and creating some consistancy. I took a nap after last night's mountain dew sleep deprivation and checked on the Sinai Desert Centipede and found it had created three burrows quite intricate looking with several entrances spaced apart covering half the cage floor.
> 
> I definitely would be interested in acquiring one or two more of these centipedes from you, the markings are fantastic and beautiful. Not really stripped but what can be described as "eye marks" down the dorsal of the tergites. Very active and unique. One of my personal favs in my collection.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

Sinai Desert Centipede sounds much better describing both local and climate.

Ditto, on people sharing their experiences with this pede maybe it will require creating a new thread.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Sep 13, 2007)

*Pedes on Speed*

I will not use sensationalist terms to describe imports - but I don't think anyone in the US has these ... I was in awe when I opened the containers.

It was like receiving another Monocentropus balfouri.



Selenops said:


> Sinai Desert Centipede sounds much better describing both local and climate.
> 
> Ditto, on people sharing their experiences with this pede maybe it will require creating a new thread.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 13, 2007)

Arachnoporium said:


> I will not use sensationalist terms to describe imports - but I don't think anyone in the US has these ... I was in awe when I opened the containers.
> 
> It was like receiving another Monocentropus balfouri.


Who coined the common name "Deathstalker Scorpion"? Funny thing, there were a series of nature books on venomous animals of the animal kingdom that was the earliest mention I can recall of that term. Doesn't get anymore sensationalistic than that. Yes, a highly active scorpion but does nothing to genuinely concede it's "stalking". Always had mixed opinions of that name particularly insensitive but "Five Keeled Yellow/Gold Scorpion" isn't any better. Offtopic again.


----------

